# Virtual Instruments magazine EZdrummer lite freebie



## Nick Batzdorf (May 18, 2009)

This email went out to our subscribers today. Just cross-posting it here in case anyone missed it. Also, please email me with sub issues rather than using the PM here. Thanks, NB



Dear subscribers,

First, we've arranged for a free gift to our subscribers from Toontrack: the first 1000 of you to write to [email protected] will get a free copy of their nipper EZdrummerlite program. The regular EZdrummer is a lot of musicians' go-to drum V.I. - it's quick, easy, flexible, and it sounds really good. Please put "EZdrummerlite giveaway" in the subject.

Next, if you haven't already noticed, the multimedia files in the current issue have been working for a few weeks now. You can now hear the examples we reference in some of our articles.

And finally a teaser: in the next few days we'll have a review of the long and eagerly awaited DVZ Strings from Audio Impressions. We have a system in our studio, and we're busy pounding on it. Please check our website, although we'll notify you by email too.

Thanks for your attention, and of course thanks for being a subscriber to Virtual Instruments magazine.


----------



## chimuelo (May 19, 2009)

My ROI schedule has now been met............. o-[][]-o ...Ankyuvarymush.


----------



## Hannesdm (May 19, 2009)

I've send an email. Hopefully I'm still one of the 1000. I was sleeping when the mail was sent.

Thanks anyway for doing something extra for your readers (beside the magazine of course  ).


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 19, 2009)

anyone get a reply to their email yet? Just curious. 

Thanks again for the great giveaway as well as the amazing magazine and for all the great information you share here on the forums and all over the net. You are an amazing human being!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 19, 2009)

Nobody has a reply yet - sorry. Just so you understand, this is a one-time event, so rather than bothering with fancy programming we're going low-tech - email merge - and we want to do as many of the 1000 as possible in one swell foop.


----------



## synthetic (May 19, 2009)

I did mine on iPhone so I didn't get the subject quite right, I hope it goes through anyway.


----------



## PolarBear (May 19, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue May 19 said:


> Nobody has a reply yet - sorry. Just so you understand, this is a one-time event, so rather than bothering with fancy programming we're going low-tech - email merge - and we want to do as many of the 1000 as possible in one swell foop.


Well... don't collect too many addresses or send out too many emails at once... you may be very fast be blacklisted as spam sender by the major eMail-providers... just a tip here


----------



## StrangeCat (May 19, 2009)

I might have been the first person to replay to your email LOL
man all this does is remind me i have to upgrade Toontrack drums!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 19, 2009)

"Well... don't collect too many addresses or send out too many emails at once... you may be very fast be blacklisted as spam sender by the major eMail-providers... just a tip here"

I was worried about that at first - meaning in 2005 - but we now have over 4000 subscribers and I haven't had any problems. Thanks though.


----------



## koolkeys (May 19, 2009)

Have you reached 1,000 yet?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 19, 2009)

Not quite, there's still time.


----------



## koolkeys (May 19, 2009)

I asked because I'm thinking of subscribing, and this may just push me over the top. If I'm not already subscribed, but do so before 1,000 users, am I eligible?

Ok, second edit(in case anyone saw my pre-edited post): I see a list of what is in back issues up to 2007, but what about anything after that? Is there a list of more recent articles? 

Also, how many issues a year are there? The site may say it, but I can't see it on the subscribe page. I'm sure this is a dumb question, but I have a headache right now, so please forgive me!

Brent


----------



## bryla (May 19, 2009)

The magazine is bi-monthly. So 6 a year


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 20, 2009)

Sure you're eligible if you subscribe, Brent.


----------



## koolkeys (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Nick. I sent you an email with a question about payment.

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (May 21, 2009)

I feel dumb, and it's very early for me(back at work after getting off 7 hours ago). So forgive what is possibly a stupid question.

I have access to the pdf back issues, but not to the main site area to access the current issue. I'm assuming it's all manual, but I am wondering if it normally takes longer for the main site?

I look forward to reading through things and especially to the EZDrummerlite. Thanks in advance for any help!

Brent


----------



## NYC Composer (May 23, 2009)

Nick, I subscribe, but I received no email.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 23, 2009)

Please send me an email and we'll check to make sure your account is working.

NB at virtual instruments mag dot com


----------



## koolkeys (May 26, 2009)

As a happy new subscriber, and enjoying the magazine so far, I am just curious if there is any news on the EZDrummerLite freebie? I don't want to bug Nick about it, so has anyone received it yet?

Regardless, great magazine! Thanks!

Brent


----------



## Mark LaPierre (May 26, 2009)

Nothing yet for me. How I wish I possessed patience...

M


----------



## koolkeys (May 27, 2009)

Well, at least we know we're not the only ones! I'm sure the email will come soon enough. It's possible that Nick had to wait to see exactly how many he needed and then send them to the dev to receive those license keys or the dev themselves will email us.

Regardless, looking forward to the great freebie! Should be worth the price of the subscription on it's own!

Brent


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 27, 2009)

You can bug me. The serials are going out later today (assuming the email merge gods are willing).

My apologies - it was pure laziness, wanting to do as many at once as possible in order to avoid a serial-sending-out nightmare.

Note to self: next time the company takes care of this...


----------



## _taylor (May 27, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed May 27 said:


> You can bug me. The serials are going out later today (assuming the email merge gods are willing).
> 
> My apologies - it was pure laziness, wanting to do as many at once as possible in order to avoid a serial-sending-out nightmare.
> 
> Note to self: next time the company takes care of this...




Cool! 

o-[ ] [ ]-o /\ ~ O o = <


----------



## ThomasL (May 27, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ 2009-05-27 said:


> You can bug me. The serials are going out later today (assuming the email merge gods are willing).
> 
> My apologies - it was pure laziness, wanting to do as many at once as possible in order to avoid a serial-sending-out nightmare.
> 
> Note to self: next time the company takes care of this...



Hehe, thanks Nick!


/Thomas


----------



## koolkeys (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Nick! I look forward to it. I figured it was a big task to send out(and keep straight) all those serials. 

Later today, here I come! Haha!

Brent


----------



## koolkeys (May 27, 2009)

Anyone else ever been looking forward to an email(as we are today!) and keep checking their email every so often, and some useless email comes through and gets your hopes up when you see it coming?

Stupid Line6 emails!!! It's not like I don't get one every single day with the same stuff every day. But get off the line, I'm waiting for a call(email)!!!!

LOL

Brent


----------



## mixolydian (May 28, 2009)

The newsletter said "the *first 1000 of you* to write to [mail-address deleted] will get a free copy of their nipper EZdrummerlite program". Good luck, Brent!


----------



## koolkeys (May 28, 2009)

I was in the first 1,000 as far as I know. I even talked to Nick via email. So I guess I'm good to go, unless something changed?

Did you receive your email then? It's definitely possible that Nick didn't get through all of them. It IS a big deal to send out that many unique serial numbers.

Brent


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 28, 2009)

Nobody received the email yet. Sorry, we're still dancing...


----------



## synthetic (May 28, 2009)

Not so EZ after all?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 28, 2009)

Yes EZ after all. It's coming. But extracting hundreds of email addresses and matching them up with unique serial numbers in an email merge letter is turning out to be a COLOSSAL pain in the ass.


----------



## koolkeys (May 28, 2009)

Will it mess you up if I start spouting out random numbers?

10 52 1155 978 503 883 2993 2993995772 88181888159995 3 0001 5--3-


Did you lose count yet?

Hehe, sorry. This is what happens when I should be doing work but I'm just too tired and delerious.

Brent


----------



## NYC Composer (May 28, 2009)

( still waiting hopefully)

Nick, I think you got it right. It's a promotion for the company, let them do it next time.


----------



## koolkeys (May 29, 2009)

I agree. Let them do it and take the stress off of you!

Well, another day. Maybe today will be the day. Or maybe not! Looking forward to it if it will be today!

Brent


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I'm really sorry about this, Brent.

Anyone with an advanced degree in Email Merge want to come to Sherman Oaks for a free lunch?


----------



## koolkeys (May 29, 2009)

Don't be sorry! I'm just kidding around and looking forward to it. Just killing some time. 

No worries at all though. I know it's a tough and frustrating thing to do. Unfortunately, Sherman Oaks would be a bit far for me just for a free lunch. And I dropped out of "Email Merge 202" after a week. Too intense for me.

Brent


----------



## Ranietz (May 29, 2009)

Hi Nick.

Any news on the DVZ Strings review?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 29, 2009)

Mmmg.

Another delay, I'm afraid. They made an improvement to the software that's rendered it inactive for a little while.

Hopefully it won't be a long-term problem and the review won't be delayed very long.


----------



## koolkeys (May 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, so you're saying there will also be a slight delay on the DVZ StringsLite freebie?

I can wait!






hehe, sorry. Would be nice though!


----------



## Ranietz (May 30, 2009)

To bad the DVZ Strings are delayed again. I'm really curios to know what they sound like.


----------



## koolkeys (May 30, 2009)

Another day, more intrigue! Could today be the day? Or is it too much to hope for on the weekend? 

No pressure, just killing time!

Brent


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 30, 2009)

Could we please let this f-ing thread die?

Please?!


----------



## careyford (May 31, 2009)

+1

(Irony)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, we can resuscitate this f-ing thread. 

The problem was...well, that I was making it much too complicated by trying to do it in OpenOffice. If anyone's interested, MS Word 2004 requires that you make Entourage your email program in order to do an email merge (as opposed to a standard mail merge, which I've done dozens of times). I didn't want to do that, but Open Office just wasn't behaving.

Finally I just did it in Word, made Entourage my email program temporarily, and Bob's your uncle.

Want to know the silly thing?

No? Well, here goes anyway: it took about 15 minutes to do in Word.

My apologies for getting irritable.


----------



## Mark LaPierre (Jun 1, 2009)

Happily downloading the PC version. Mac version has a broken link right now.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 1, 2009)

It does? Did you email Toontracks by any chance?

Could you please?


----------



## Mark LaPierre (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm such a dork. I just found the email link right on the page! I'll email them.

Best,

Mark


----------



## bryla (Jun 1, 2009)

Mac link doesn't work and links to an .exe-file... hmm


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Nick it was a piece of cake.


----------



## koolkeys (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick, thanks! Just got the link earlier today, downloaded and installed. Very good freebie indeed! I've been looking for a small but suitable drum kit/plugin to use for getting ideas down before switching to Steven Slate Drums or BFD2 or the other drums I have. This fits perfectly!

Thanks again!

Brent


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 1, 2009)

Great, glad to hear it.

Say, could someone try this link and let me know whether it works?

http://www.toontrack.com/downloadfile.a ... te_MAC.dmg

One of our readers edited the link, and before telling everyone it's good I'd like to be sure.

TIA


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, that seems to be the problem. A few people wrote to say that link works.

Time to hit the email list again...


----------



## _taylor (Jun 1, 2009)

Not trying to kick a gift horse in the teeth, but, 

"The dfh EZdrummer Lite Edition is a demo version of dfh EZdrummer,

Toontrack Music gives the Owner of the demo the right to compose, produce and perform music with the software and sounds included in the demo provided that the music in question is for non-commercial purposes only. Should the Owner wish to use dfh EZdrummer or any other Toontrack Music product for commercial purposes he or she needs to own and be a registered user of the full version of these products sold only through Toontrack Music, Toontrack Music appointed distributors and appointed retailers."


:roll: bummer.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jun 2, 2009)

Got the e-mail and it's all good (from download to installation), PC user here.



Nick Batzdorf @ Wed May 27 said:


> Note to self: next time the company takes care of this...



Yes, shouln't be too much to ask of them tbh, since it's their product(s) getting promoted. 

Thank you Nick for fixing us this freebie (despite all the extra effort and headache involved), greatly appreciated! 

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 2, 2009)

spitt @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Not trying to kick a gift horse in the teeth, but, "The dfh EZdrummer Lite Edition is a demo version of dfh EZdrummer, Toontrack Music gives the Owner of the demo the right to compose, produce and perform music with the software and sounds included in the demo provided that the music in question is for non-commercial purposes only.



That's just in case you score a Major hit using it, and then assuming a listener can hear a full mix and say.." Hey, that's EZ Drummer ".....then of course the lawyers will go to the studio and sepina all the tracks for a more thorough forensic analasys.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 2, 2009)

Nick,

I know you'll appreciate that I'm doing my best to keep this thread ALIVE! Thanks for the freebie - can't wait to play with it later.

Oh, and has anyone pointed out to you that you have terrific initials?

And oh, did I mention that we're all doomed due to the change in acidity levels in the oceans (thanks a lot, carbon emissions!)?

Cheers (!)


----------



## _taylor (Jun 2, 2009)

chimuelo @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> That's just in case you score a Major hit using it, and then assuming a listener can hear a full mix and say.." Hey, that's EZ Drummer ".....then of course the lawyers will go to the studio and sepina all the tracks for a more thorough forensic analasys.



or the library you're writing music for wants to double check all the samples used are 100% legit and the contract you signed said you agree to it. 

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate freebies more than you know and for all the hassle Nick went though, I think it's great he did this for the VI community. 

Toontrack should call it a demo, not a lite version. At least I would be more understanding of such restrictions. Semantics I guess.

Oh well, guess if I decide to buy it I'll have a good upgrade price. Cheers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2009)

Ned, I really like your initials too.

Spitt, I didn't know about that restriction in the license. I'll have to ask about that.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2009)

The Mac link has been fixed, by the way.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 2, 2009)

if anyone has a problem authorizing EZ with Cubase Mac, PM me and I'll guideòÒ   ¢ÎnÒ   ¢ÎoÒ   ¢ÎpÒ   ¢ÎqÒ   ¢ÎrÒ   ¢ÎsÒ   ¢ÎtÒ   ¢Îu


----------



## _taylor (Jun 2, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Spitt, I didn't know about that restriction in the license. I'll have to ask about that.



Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 2, 2009)

And I join myself in thanking Larry for his kind offer.


----------

